#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Dragen van hoofddoek verplicht of niet?

## Layla Mo

Dus het dragen van een hoofddoek is verplicht volgens de koran?? Ik ben zelf een marokkaans meisje van 21, en draag op dit moment geen hoofddoek. (heb het ook nooit eerder gedragen, naar buiten!) 
Is het niet zo dat je verplicht bent om een hoofddoek te dragen als je getrouwd/ verloofd bent?? Zodat andere mannen kunnen weten dat jij al "bezet" bent. Of hoor ik nu eigenlijk ook al verplicht een hoofddoek te dragen volgens de koran? Wie kan mij helpen aan een juiste antwoord??

Alvast bedankt, Layla.

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door Layla Mo_ 
> *Dus het dragen van een hoofddoek is verplicht volgens de koran?? Ik ben zelf een marokkaans meisje van 21, en draag op dit moment geen hoofddoek. (heb het ook nooit eerder gedragen, naar buiten!) 
> Is het niet zo dat je verplicht bent om een hoofddoek te dragen als je getrouwd/ verloofd bent?? Zodat andere mannen kunnen weten dat jij al "bezet" bent. Of hoor ik nu eigenlijk ook al verplicht een hoofddoek te dragen volgens de koran? Wie kan mij helpen aan een juiste antwoord??
> 
> Alvast bedankt, Layla.*


Assalamu 3alajkum
Heel kort, de hi-jaab is verplicht voor moslim vrouwen,getrouwd of niet getrouwd, want de doel van hi-jaab is niet dat ander mensen kunen weten dat gehuwd bent of niet,maar de doel is eerste aan Allah te gehoorzamen,ten tweede de hi-jaab beschermd je en geeft moslima een waarde die zij van te voor niet had,en ik geef hier een voorbeeld:stel voor dat je een groot diament hebt(of iets heel waard is,en ik denk dat mens meer waardig is,mee eens of niet) nouw,gooi de diament zo maar op straat,of op de tafel ik denk dat je hem in een apart plek legt in een aparte doos,je wilt hem beschermen tegen de krassen tegen diefstal....
Is de diament veel beter dan de mens?Nee
De vrouw in de islam is meer dan een diament,waarom ?heel simpel:
De rol die van de vrouw in een maatschappij is heel belangrijk.en je weet zelf wat de vrouw alles doet in het maatschapij.
En de Hi-jaab is niet de vrouw onderdrukken nee hoor,de vrouw kiest zelf voor.
Ik heb nog een ander vraag :als je ssalaat doet moet je hoofddoek aan dragen of niet? ja dat moet wel, en dat is in heel kort de antwoord op je vraag,gtrouwd of niet getrouwd alle moslimas dragen hoofddoek als hun ssalaat doen.



assalmu 3alajkum

----------


## etalent

> Dus het dragen van een hoofddoek is verplicht volgens de koran?? Ik ben zelf een marokkaans meisje van 21, en draag op dit moment geen hoofddoek. (heb het ook nooit eerder gedragen, naar buiten!) 
> Is het niet zo dat je verplicht bent om een hoofddoek te dragen als je getrouwd/ verloofd bent?? Zodat andere mannen kunnen weten dat jij al "bezet" bent. Of hoor ik nu eigenlijk ook al verplicht een hoofddoek te dragen volgens de koran? Wie kan mij helpen aan een juiste antwoord??
> 
> Alvast bedankt, Layla.


Lees goed! De hoofddoek is dus niet verplicht!!!!! :ole: 

DRIE KLEDINGVOORSCHRIFTEN VOOR VROUWEN IN ISLAM (Onderwerping)

EERSTE REGEL: DE BESTE KLEDING
[7:26] "O kinderen van Adam, wij hebben u voorzien van kleding, zowel om uw lichamen te bedekken, als om sierlijk te zijn. Maar de beste kleding is gepaste kleding. Dit zijn tekens van God, opdat zij er lering uit mogen trekken."
Dit is de BASIS van de KLEDINGVOORSCHRIFTEN in de Koran. Dit is de eerste van de KLEDINGVOORSCHRIFTEN VOOR VROUWEN in Islam (Onderwerping).
TWEEDE REGEL: BEDEK DE BOEZEM
De tweede regel kan gevonden worden in vers 24:31. Hier beveelt God de vrouwen om hun boezems te bedekken als ze zich kleden. Maar laten we, voordat we vers 24:31 citeren, eerst een aantal zeer belangrijke woorden bekijken die altijd genoemd worden met betrekking tot dit onderwerp, namelijk "Hijab" en "Khimar"
HET WOORD "HIJAB" in the KORAN
"Hijab" is de term die door veel Moslimaen gebruikt wordt om hun hoofddoek te beschrijven die soms het hele gezicht, behalve de ogen, bedekt, en soms zelfs nog een oog bedekt. het Arabische woord "Hijab" kan vertaald worden in sluier of yashmak. Andere betekenissen van het woord "Hijab" zijn: scherm, hoes, mantel, gordijn, afscheiding, scheiden.
Kunnen we het woord "Hijab" vinden in de Koran??
Het woord "Hijab" komt 7 keer voor in de Koran, 5 keer als "Hijab" en 2 keer als "Hijaban", in de verzen 7:46, 33:53, 38:32, 41:5, 42:51, 17:45 en 19:17.
Geen van deze "Hijab" woorden zijn gebruikt zoals ze (Hijab) tegenwoordig gebruikt wordt door traditionele Moslims om de kledingvoorschriften voor de Moslima aan te duiden.
God weet dat generaties na Mohammed z'n dood de Moslims het woord "Hijab" zouden misbruiken om kledingvoorschriften uit te vinden die Hij nooit goedgekeurd heeft. God heeft het woord "Hijab" bewust eerder dan hen gebruikt, net als Hij het woord "Hadith" eerder dan hen gebruikt heeft.
Hijab in de Koran staat geheel los van het kledingvoorschrift voor Moslimas.
HISTORISCHE ACHTERGROND:

Terwijl veel Moslims beweren dat de "Hijab" een Islamitisch kledingvoorschrift is, negeren ze volkomen dat Hijab als kledingvoorschrift niets te maken heeft met Islam en niets te maken heeft met de Koran.

De "Hijab" of hoofddoek, kan teruggevoerd worden tot de vroegste beschavingen. Men komt hem tegen in vroege en late Romeinse en Griekse kunst. Hiervan getuigen archeologische vondsten, zowel op potscherven, schilderingen als in geschriften. In de Grieks-Romeinse cultuur bedekten zowel mannen als vrouwen hun hoofden in religieus verband. De traditie om sluiers (voor vrouwen) en hoofddoeken (voor mannen) te dragen werd toen overgenomen door de Joden die het opnamen in hun Talmoed (de talmoed is vergelijkbaar met de hadith en sunna, geen van beide zijn de woorden van God) en de Christenen namen het ook over. Een wel gerespecteerde Rabbijn legde dit ooit uit aan een groep Joodse vrouwen: "We vinden geen direct gebod in de Thora dat zegt dat vrouwen hun hoofden moeten bedekken, maar we weten dat dit al duizenden jaren traditie is." Na de dood van de profeet Mohammed namen de schrijvers van de hadith de hoofdbedekking over en moedigde deze aloude traditie aan. De schrijvers van hadith deden hetzelfde als de Joden, zoals ze met zoveel tradities deden, en ze schreven ze toe aan de profeet gezien het feit dat de Koran ze niet beveelt. 

Iedereen die de oude Joodse tradities of religieuze teksten bestudeert, zal zien dat het bedekken van het hoofd voor Joodse mannen en vrouwen aangemoedigd werd door de Rabbijnen en religieuze leiders. Strenge religieuze Joodse vrouwen bedekken meestal nog steeds hun hoofden, met name in de synagogen, op bruiloften en tijdens religieuze feesten.

Sommige Christelijke vrouwen bedekken hun hoofd tijdens veel religieuze gelegenheden terwijl nonnen hun hoofden altijd bedekken.

Zoals we kunnen verwachten droegen de traditionele Arabieren van alle gezindten, zowel Joden, Christenen als Moslims, vroeger iets om hun hoofden te bedekken, niet vanwege islam, maar vanuit traditie. In Saudi Arabi dragen nog steeds veel mannen een hoofdbedekking, niet vanwege Islam maar vanuit traditie.

Noord Afrika staat bekend om de stam (Tuareg) waar de Moslim mannen "Hijab" dragen in plaats van de vrouwen. Hier zijn de tradities van de Hijab omgedraaid. Als een Hijab dragen het teken is van de vrome en rechtvaardige moslima, dan zou moeder Theresa tot een vooraanstaand moslima gerekend zullen worden.

In het kort, hijab is een traditionele klederdracht die niets te maken heeft met islam of religie. In bepaalde delen van de wereld zijn mannen degenen die de hijab moeten dragen terwijl het elders vrouwen zijn.

Het vermengen van religie met traditie is een vorm van verafgoding, gezien het feit dat diegenen die ze volgen, andere wetten volgen dan God's geschriften en beweren dat het van God komt. Verafgoding is de enigste onvergefelijke zonde als men die tot de dood blijft volharden.

Negeren wat God van je vraagt in Zijn boek, of vernieuwingen volgen die geen basis vinden in de Koran, is een duidelijk teken van het verwerpen van God en Zijn boodschap.

Wanneer traditie God's geboden overschaduwt, neemt de ware religie een tweede plaats in. God accepteert geen tweede plaats. God komt altijd eerst en naast Hem is er geen tweede.

HET WOORD "KHIMAR" in de KORAN

"Khimar" is een Arabisch woord dat gevonden kan worden in vers 24:31van de Koran. Terwijl de eerste basisregel van de kledingvoorschriften voor Moslimas gevonden kan worden in 7:26, kan de tweede regel van de KLEDINGVOORSCHRIFTEN VOOR VROUWEN gevonden worden in 24:31. Sommige Moslims citeren vers 31 van Sura 24 als zijnde de Hijab, of hoofddoek bevattend, door te verwijzen naar het woord Khomoorehenna (van Khimar), hierbij vergeten ze dat God het woord Hijab al verscheidene keren gebruikt heeft. Diegenen die door God gezegend zijn kunnen zien dat het woord "Khimar" in dit vers niet staat voor "Hajib" of hoofddoek. Diegenen die dit vers citeren zetten meestal (hoofddoek) of (sluier) achter het woord Khomoorehenna, en meestal tussen haakjes, omdat het hun eigen aanvulling op het vers is, niet die van God. Hier is vers 24:31:

"En vertel de gelovige vrouwen om hun blik neder te werpen, en hun passies in bedwang te houden. Ze zullen niets van hun lichaam verhullen, behalve hetgeen nodig is. Ze zullen hun boezem bedekken (met hun Khimar) behalve in het gezelschap van hun echtgenoten, vaders, schoonvaders, zonen, stiefzonen, zwagers, zonen van hun broers en zussen, andere vrouwen, de mannelijke bedienden of werknemers wiens seksuele drijfveer afgenomen is, of de jonge kinderen die de puberteit nog niet bereikt hebben. En laat ze niet met de voeten op de grond slaan zodat ze zodanig beweegt dat ze bepaalde gedeeltes van haar lichaam onthult. Gij zult u allen tot God wenden, O gelovigen, opdat u mag slagen." 24:31 (vertaald vanuit de engelse versie van Rashad Khalifa)

"Khimar is een Arabisch woord dat grofweg bedekking betekent: alles wat iets 'bedekt' is een Khimar, een jurk is een Khimar, een tafelkleed dat het blad van een tafel bedekt is een Khimar, een deken kan gebruikt worden als een Khimar, etc. Het woord KHAMRA dat voor verdovende middelen wordt gebruikt in het Arabisch, heeft dezelfde oorsprong als Khimar, omdat ze beiden iets bedekken. De Khimar bedekt (een raam, een lichaam, een tafel ...etc.) terwijl KHAMRA de geest bedekt. De meeste vertalers, die overduidelijk benvloed zijn door hadith (fabricaties), vertalen het woord als SLUIER OF HOOFDDOEK en misleiden zo de meeste mensen ertoe om te geloven dat met dit vers het bedekken van het hoofd bedoeld wordt.

In vers 24:31 vraagt God aan de vrouwen om hun bedekking (Khimar) (dit kan een jurk, een jas, een shirt, een blouse, een das, een sjaal....etc, zijn) te gebruiken om hun BOEZEM te bedekken, NIET hun HOOFDEN of HAREN. Als God dat had gewild dan had niets Hem ervan kunnen weerhouden om dit te gebieden. God heeft geen gebrek aan woorden. God vergeet niets. God heeft de vrouwen nooit bevolen om hun hoofden of haren te bedekken.

----------


## etalent

> Assalamu 3alajkum
> Heel kort, de hi-jaab is verplicht voor moslim vrouwen,getrouwd of niet getrouwd, want de doel van hi-jaab is niet dat ander mensen kunen weten dat gehuwd bent of niet,maar de doel is eerste aan Allah te gehoorzamen,ten tweede de hi-jaab beschermd je en geeft moslima een waarde die zij van te voor niet had,en ik geef hier een voorbeeld:stel voor dat je een groot diament hebt(of iets heel waard is,en ik denk dat mens meer waardig is,mee eens of niet) nouw,gooi de diament zo maar op straat,of op de tafel ik denk dat je hem in een apart plek legt in een aparte doos,je wilt hem beschermen tegen de krassen tegen diefstal....
> Is de diament veel beter dan de mens?Nee
> De vrouw in de islam is meer dan een diament,waarom ?heel simpel:
> De rol die van de vrouw in een maatschappij is heel belangrijk.en je weet zelf wat de vrouw alles doet in het maatschapij.
> En de Hi-jaab is niet de vrouw onderdrukken nee hoor,de vrouw kiest zelf voor.
> Ik heb nog een ander vraag :als je ssalaat doet moet je hoofddoek aan dragen of niet? ja dat moet wel, en dat is in heel kort de antwoord op je vraag,gtrouwd of niet getrouwd alle moslimas dragen hoofddoek als hun ssalaat doen.
> 
> 
> ...


heb je de koran echt gelezen?? het staat er niet in!!!!

----------


## -Hamza

Salaam aleikom wa Rahmatullah,

Geeft u zelf islamitische les?

----------


## -Hamza

(Etalent)

----------


## kingdom34

> Dus het dragen van een hoofddoek is verplicht volgens de koran?? Ik ben zelf een marokkaans meisje van 21, en draag op dit moment geen hoofddoek. (heb het ook nooit eerder gedragen, naar buiten!) 
> Is het niet zo dat je verplicht bent om een hoofddoek te dragen als je getrouwd/ verloofd bent?? Zodat andere mannen kunnen weten dat jij al "bezet" bent. Of hoor ik nu eigenlijk ook al verplicht een hoofddoek te dragen volgens de koran? Wie kan mij helpen aan een juiste antwoord??
> 
> Alvast bedankt, Layla.


Volgens de leer van de islam is het verplicht dat vrouwen hun haren moeten bedekken, dat was een regel van Mohammed.

" and say to the believing women...that they should draw their veils over their bosoms and not display their beauty"Surah 24:31

Ik moet erbij zeggen dat er ook in de aangepaste Koran staat dat vrouwen niet verplicht een hoofddoek moet dragen maar een wens is, maar dat is de aangepaste versie van de Osmaanse Koran. Maar de ware Islamitische leer is dat vrouwen bedekt moet lopen de wil van Mohammed.

Hopelijk heb je antwoord gegeven

----------


## kingdom34

> heb je de koran echt gelezen?? het staat er niet in!!!!


Mijn vraag aan jou, welke type Koran heb jij dan? de EU versie of de Osmaanse Koran waar in alle islamitische landen naleven.

----------


## Mevr.Bentaib

Het staat er toch echt in.

----------


## Mevr.Bentaib

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucbEcOI_PEo[/ame]

----------


## kingdom34

> 


Ben ik blij dat ik een eigen wil en keuze hebt gekregen van God, zodat ik zelf kan kiezen en zeggen wat ik wil.

----------


## Mevr.Bentaib

> Ben ik blij dat ik een eigen wil en keuze hebt gekregen van God, zodat ik zelf kan kiezen en zeggen wat ik wil.



Watvoor eigen wil en keuze heb jij gekregen?

----------


## kingdom34

> Watvoor eigen wil en keuze heb jij gekregen?


Dat heb ik gezegd, ik mag dragen wat ik wil en zeggen wat ik wil, ik mag ook van mijn geloof afstappen als ik wil zonder gedood of gebannen te worden.

Vrouwen die Christenen zijn, mogen precies hetzelfde wat ik mag, wij zijn vrij om te doen wat wij willen, Jezus verplicht niet ons om hem te volgen, mensen hebben een eigen wil/keuzes en taal gekregen van God.

Is dat beter uitgelegd  :knipoog:

----------


## Mevr.Bentaib

Je bent helaas niet de enige. Ik heb ook eigen wil en keuze. Ik heb ervoor gekozen om voor altijd moslim te blijven. je moet niet denken dat ik ongelukkig ben, hah

----------


## kingdom34

> Je bent helaas niet de enige. Ik heb ook eigen wil en keuze. Ik heb ervoor gekozen om voor altijd moslim te blijven. je moet niet denken dat ik ongelukkig ben, hah


Nee hoor, ik oordeel niet over mensen en ben heel erg blij dat je gelukkig bent ook al ben je een Moslim.
Helaas zijn er veel vrouwen die dat niet hetzelfde kunnen zeggen.

----------


## Mevr.Bentaib

Ja ik begrijp wel wat je bedoelt.

----------


## kingdom34

> Ja ik begrijp wel wat je bedoelt.


En daarom bid ik voor deze mensen die het moeilijk hebben.
Vrouwen staan meestal geestelijker sterker voor dan mannen, vandaar dat vrouwen veel last kunnen dragen als het gaat om geestelijkheid.

Mannen kunnen maar alleen baas over de vrouwen spelen meer niet, en daarom zijn mannen vaak zwak van geest.

----------


## hanibal

> Dus het dragen van een hoofddoek is verplicht volgens de koran?? Ik ben zelf een marokkaans meisje van 21, en draag op dit moment geen hoofddoek. (heb het ook nooit eerder gedragen, naar buiten!) 
> Is het niet zo dat je verplicht bent om een hoofddoek te dragen als je getrouwd/ verloofd bent?? Zodat andere mannen kunnen weten dat jij al "bezet" bent. Of hoor ik nu eigenlijk ook al verplicht een hoofddoek te dragen volgens de koran? Wie kan mij helpen aan een juiste antwoord??
> 
> Alvast bedankt, Layla.


Salaam wa alaikoum layla.

Het antwoord op jou vraag bevind zich in suratu nur en suratu nissa.
Oo in diverse ahadieth wordt dit onderwerp duidelijk gemaakt.
Let niet op de mensen die met woordjes goochelen en een handicap in de Arabische taal hebben.
Even in het kort.
De hoofddoek zoals deze bekend is heet in het arabisch ghimaar.
De gehele bedekking word in het Arabisch aangeduid als hijaab.
Daar geen enkele afwijking of tekort in de taal zoals Marokkanen deze hebben invloed heeft op het Arabisch zijn deze termen tot de dag van vandaag onveranderd.
Een ieder kiest zijn weg in dit leven.

Maar als het aankomt op een vraag die te maken heeft met een standpunt van islaam dan dient het correcte antwoord gegeven te worden zoals onze ulama dat hebben uitgelegd.

Voor diegenen die islam doen islam= definitie(submission surrender in peace and sincerity to almighty allah) islam heeft geen definitie in de nederlandse taal in het engels heb je 5 woorden nodig.
Degene die islam doet dient als deze vrouwelijk is haar lichaam te bedekken zoals onze voorgangers dat deden.
De meerderheid(ulama) haalt uit de quran dat alleen de handen en gezicht te zien mogen zijn, de minderheid(ulama) haalt eruit dat alles bedekt moet zijn dus ook gezicht en handen.Daarom is het bedekken van handen en gezicht op zijn minst een sunnah en de rest zoals hoofd benen armen buste is fard(verplicht)

Een advies.
Kijk uit voor Hollanders die zich voordoen als moslims, en hier een leuk verhaal ophangen over hun fantasieen.
En let op voor mensen die meer weten over gucci en kalvin klein dan dat ze over suratu el fatiha weten.

Als je iets wil weten over wiskunde ga je naar een wiskunde professor.

Als je wil wqeten wie er gelijk had, einstein of sir isaac newton dan ga je naar een natuurkundige.

Als je iets wil weten over de de laatste boodschap van onze schepper die schept uit een beginpunt en die schept uit het niets dan ga je naar iemand die daarvoor opgeleid is.

----------


## hanibal

Praise be to Allaah. 

Verses that have to do with hijab: 

1  Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

And tell the believing women to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things), and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual acts) and not to show off their adornment except only that which is apparent (like both eyes for necessity to see the way, or outer palms of hands or one eye or dress like veil, gloves, headcover, apron), and to draw their veils all over Juyoobihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms) and not to reveal their adornment except to their husbands, or their fathers, or their husbands fathers, or their sons, or their husbands sons, or their brothers or their brothers sons, or their sisters sons, or their (Muslim) women (i.e. their sisters in Islam), or the (female) slaves whom their right hands possess, or old male servants who lack vigour, or small children who have no sense of feminine sex. And let them not stamp their feet so as to reveal what they hide of their adornment. And all of you beg Allaah to forgive you all, O believers, that you may be successful

[al-Noor 24:31] 

2  Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

And as for women past childbearing who do not expect wedlock, it is no sin on them if they discard their (outer) clothing in such a way as not to show their adornment. But to refrain (i.e. not to discard their outer clothing) is better for them. And Allaah is All‑Hearer, All‑Knower

[al-Noor 24:60] 

Women past childbearing are those who no longer menstruate, so they can no longer get pregnant or bear children. 

We shall see below the words of Hafsah bint Sireen and the way in which she interpreted this verse. 

3  Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

O Prophet! Tell your wives and your daughters and the women of the believers to draw their cloaks (veils) all over their bodies (i.e. screen themselves completely except the eyes or one eye to see the way). That will be better, that they should be known (as free respectable women) so as not to be annoyed. And Allaah is Ever Oft‑Forgiving, Most Merciful

[al-Ahzaab 33:59] 

4  Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

O you who believe! Enter not the Prophets houses, unless permission is given to you for a meal, (and then) not (so early as) to wait for its preparation. But when you are invited, enter, and when you have taken your meal, disperse without sitting for a talk. Verily, such (behaviour) annoys the Prophet, and he is shy of (asking) you (to go); but Allaah is not shy of (telling you) the truth. And when you ask (his wives) for anything you want, ask them from behind a screen, that is purer for your hearts and for their hearts. And it is not (right) for you that you should annoy Allaahs Messenger, nor that you should ever marry his wives after him (his death). Verily, with Allaah that shall be an enormity

[al-Ahzaab 33:53] 

With regard to the Ahaadeeth: 

1  It was narrated from Safiyyah bint Shaybah that Aaishah (may Allaah be pleased with her) used to say: When these words were revealed  and to draw their veils all over Juyoobihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms)  they took their izaars (a kind of garment) and tore them from the edges and covered their faces with them. 

Narrated by al-Bukhaari, 4481. The following version was narrated by Abu Dawood (4102): 

May Allaah have mercy on the Muhaajir women. When Allaah revealed the words and to draw their veils all over Juyoobihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms), they tore the thickest of their aprons (a kind of garment) and covered their faces with them. 

Shaykh Muhammad al-Ameen al-Shanqeeti (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: 

This hadeeth clearly states that what the Sahaabi women mentioned here understood from this verse  and to draw their veils all over Juyoobihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms)  was that they were to cover their faces, and that they tore their garments and covered their faces with them, in obedience to the command of Allaah in the verse where He said and to draw their veils all over Juyoobihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms) which meant covering their faces. Thus the fair-minded person will understand that womans observing hijab and covering her face in front of men is established in the saheeh Sunnah that explains the Book of Allaah. Aaishah (may Allaah be pleased with her) praised those women for hastening to follow the command of Allaah given in His Book. It is known that their understanding of the words and to draw their veils all over Juyoobihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms) as meaning covering the face came from the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him), because he was there and they asked him about everything that they did not understand about their religion. And Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

And We have also sent down unto you (O Muhammad) the Dhikr [reminder and the advice (i.e. the Quraan)], that you may explain clearly to men what is sent down to them, and that they may give thought

[al-Nahl 16:44] 

Ibn Hajar said in Fath al-Baari: There is a report of Ibn Abi Haatim via Abd-Allaah ibn Uthmaan ibn Khaytham from Safiyyah that explains that. This report says: We mentioned the women of Quraysh and their virtues in the presence of Aaishah and she said: The women of Quraysh are good, but by Allaah I have never seen any better than the women of the Ansaar, or any who believed the Book of Allaah more strongly or had more faith in the Revelation. When Soorat al-Noor was revealed  and to draw their veils all over Juyoobihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms)  their menfolk came to them and recited to them what had been revealed, and there was not one woman among them who did not go to her apron, and the following morning they prayed wrapped up as if there were crows on their heads. It was also narrated clearly in the report of al-Bukhaari narrated above, where we see Aaishah (may Allaah be pleased with her), who was so knowledgeable and pious, praising them in this manner and stating that she had never seen any women who believed the Book of Allaah more strongly or had more faith in the Revelation. This clearly indicates that they understood from this verse  and to draw their veils all over Juyoobihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms)  that it was obligatory to cover their faces and that this stemmed from their belief in the Book of Allaah and their faith in the Revelation. It also indicates that womens observing hijab in front of men and covering their faces is an act of belief in the Book of Allaah and faith in the Revelation. It is very strange indeed that some of those who claim to have knowledge say that there is nothing in the Quraan or Sunnah that says that women have to cover their faces in front of non-mahram men, even though the Sahaabi women did that in obedience to the command of Allaah in His Book, out of faith in the Revelation, and that this meaning is also firmly entrenched in the Sunnah, as in the report from al-Bukhaari quoted above. This is among the strongest evidence that all Muslim women are obliged to observe hijab. 

Adwa al-Bayaan, 6/594-595. 

2  It was narrated from Aaishah that the wives of the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) used to go out at night to al-Manaasi (well known places in the direction of al-Baqee) to relieve themselves and Umar used to say to the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him), Let your wives be veiled. But the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) did not do that. Then one night Sawdah bint Zamah, the wife of the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him), went out at Isha time and she was a tall woman. Umar called out to her: We have recognized you, O Sawdah! hoping that hijab would be revealed, then Allaah revealed the verse of hijab. 

Narrated by al-Bukhaari, 146; Muslim, 2170. 

3  It was narrated from Ibn Shihaab that Anas said: I am the most knowledgeable of people about hijab. Ubayy ibn Kab used to ask me about it. When the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) married Zaynab bint Jahsh, whom he married in Madeenah, he invited the people to a meal after the sun had risen. The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) sat down and some men sat around him after the people had left, until the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) stood up and walked a while, and I walked with him, until he reached the door of Aaishahs apartment. Then he thought that they had left so he went back and I went back with him, and they were still sitting there. He went back again, and I went with him, until he reached the door of Aaishahs apartment, then he came back and I came back with him, and they had left. Then he drew a curtain between me and him, and the verse of hijab was revealed. 

Al-Bukhaari, 5149; Muslim, 1428. 

4  It was narrated from Urwah that Aaishah said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) used to pray Fajr and the believing women would attend (the prayer) with him, wrapped in their aprons, then they would go back to their houses and no one would recognize them. 

Narrated by al-Bukhaari, 365; Muslim, 645. 

5  It was narrated that Aaishah (may Allaah be pleased with her) said: The riders used to pass by us when we were with the Messenger of Allaah (S) in ihraam, and when they drew near to us we would lower our jilbabs from our heads over our faces, then when they had passed we would uncover them again. 

Narrated by Abu Dawood, 1833; Ibn Maajah, 2935; classed as saheeh by Ibn Khuzaymah (4,203) and by al-Albaani in Kitaab Jilbaab al-Marah al-Muslimah. 

6  It was narrated that Asma bint Abi Bakr said: We used to cover our faces in front of men. 

Narrated by Ibn Khuzaymah, 4/203; al-Haakim, 1/624. He classed it as saheeh and al-Dhahabi agreed with him. It was also classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in Jilbaab al-Marah al-Muslimah. 

7  It was narrated that Aasim al-Ahwaal said: We used to enter upon Hafsah bint Sireen who had put her jilbab thus and covered her face with it, and we would say to her: May Allaah have mercy on you. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): And as for women past childbearing who do not expect wedlock, it is no sin on them if they discard their (outer) clothing in such a way as not to show their adornment [al-Noor 24:60]. And she would say to us: What comes after that? We would say: But to refrain (i.e. not to discard their outer clothing) is better for them. And she would say: That is confirming the idea of hijab. 

Narrated by al-Bayhaqi, 7/93. 

For more information please see Question no. 6991. 

And Allaah knows best.

----------


## hanibal

In feite is de volgende hadith genoeg om te begrijpen wat het belang is van de hijaab en ghimaaar en of deze verplicht is.Deze hadith spreekt over vrouwen uit onze tijd(2011) zij die gekleed gaan en toch naakt zijn.

Imam Muslim (r) narrated that Abu Hurayrah (RA) said: The Messenger of Allah (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) said: There are two types of the people of Hell whom I have not seen one of whom was, women who are clothed yet naked According to Imam Ahmad (r) he said: Curse them, for they are cursed.

----------


## hanibal

Praise be to Allaah. 

Hijab is obligatory for all Muslim women who have reached the age of puberty. In the answer to question no. 12525 you will find an explanation that the face is awrah. We have already quoted the evidence that it is obligatory to cover it in the answer to question no. 21134 and 21536. In the answer to question no. 11774 you will find detailed evidence stating that hijab is obligatory for all women. This general obligation is indicated by the verse in which Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

O Prophet! Tell your wives and your daughters and the women of the believers to draw their cloaks (veils) all over their bodies (i.e. screen themselves completely except the eyes or one eye to see the way). That will be better, that they should be known (as free respectable women) so as not to be annoyed. And Allaah is Ever Oft‑Forgiving, Most Merciful

[al-Ahzaab 33:59] 

The women of the Muhaajireen and Ansaar obeyed that command. 

Aaishah (may Allaah be pleased with her) said: May Allaah have mercy on the first Muhaajir women. When Allaah revealed the words and to draw their veils all over Juyoobihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms) [al-Noor 24:31] they tore their aprons and covered their faces (akhtamarna) with them. 

Narrated by al-Bukhaari, 4480; Abu Dawood, 4102 

What is meant by akhtamarna is covering the face, as al-Haafiz Ibn Hajar stated in al-Fath, 8/490. 

It was narrated that Umm Salamah said: When the words draw their cloaks (veils) all over their bodies were revealed, the women of the Ansaar went out as if there were crows on their heads because of the way they covered themselves. 

Narrated by Abu Dawood, 4101; classed as saheeh by Shaykh al-Albaani in Saheeh Abu Dawood. 

Undoubtedly many of the women of the Muhaajireen and Ansaar were known to be blessed with beauty, but no one thought that this ruling applied only to them and not to others. 

These ahaadeeth show that the women of the Muhaajireen and Ansaar obeyed the command to cover their faces and they did not understand the command as applying only to those who were beautiful. 

The scholars have explained that this ruling is general in meaning and applies to all women. 

In his commentary on the verse draw their cloaks (veils) all over their bodies, al-Jassaas al-Hanafi (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: 

This verse indicates that young women are commanded to cover their faces in front of strangers (non-mahram men) and to be modest when they go out lest people with suspicious minds raise their hopes when they see them. 

Ahkaam al-Quraan, 5/245. 

Ibn Jazi al-Kalbi al-Maaliki (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: 

The Arab women used to uncover their faces as slave women do, which was an invitation to men to look at them. So Allaah commanded them to cover themselves with their jilbaabs and cover their faces with them. 

Al-Tas-heel li Uloom al-Tanzeel, 3/144 

Shaykh al-Islam ibn Taymiyah (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: It is not permissible for women to uncover their faces where non-mahrams can see them. The people in authority have to enjoin what is good and forbid this evil and others. Whoever does not obey should be punished for that in a way that will deter him (from doing it again). 

Majmoo al-Fataawa, 24/382 

Al-Suyooti (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: 

This is the verse of hijab which applies to all women and shows that they are obliged to cover their heads and faces. 

Awn al-Mabood, 11/106 

See also the answer to question no. 13646 

And Allaah knows best.

----------


## hanibal

Sayyiduna Abu Hurayra (may Allah be pleased with him) narrates that the Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him & give him peace) said: There are two types of people who will enter the Hell-fire, whom I have not (as yet) seen: People having whips similar to ox-tails with which they will beat people, and (secondly) women who will be dressed yet appear to be naked. They will seduce men and be inclined towards them. Their heads will be like the swaying humps of bacterial camels. They will neither enter paradise, nor smell its fragrance, even though its fragrance can be smelt from such and such distance. (Sahih Muslim, no. 2128)

In this Hadith, the Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him & give him peace) describes two types of people who will enter the fire of Hell, whom he had not seen. In other words, these two types of actions lead one to punishment and Hell in the Hereafter. May Allah Almighty save us all, Ameen.

The meaning of women who will be dressed yet appear to be naked (as explained by Imam al-Nawawi and others) is that they will be semi-nude. Part of their body will be covered whilst the other will remain exposed. This is clearly manifested today; in that many women wear short skirts and expose their arms, neck, hair, etc.

Imam al-Nawawi (Allah have mercy on him) mentions some scholars stating that the meaning is, women will wear see-through and transparent clothing in a way that the colour of their body will be visible. This, again, is quite common today, in that many women wear very thin clothing, thus exposing their skin-colour.

A third interpretation, also recorded by Imam al-Nawawi (Allah have mercy on him), is that they will be blessed in abundance with the various gifts and bounties of Allah, yet they will not be grateful.

The meaning of They will seduce men and be inclined towards them is that they will walk and act in order to seduce strange men.

The meaning of Their heads will be like the swaying humps of bacterial camels is that they will style their hair to certain stylish hairdos, or style their hair like a hump. (See: Sharh of Nawawi on Sahih Muslim, P. 1603)

In summary, the above Hadith is one of the marvels (mujizah) of the Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him & give him peace). Imam al-Nawawi (Allah have mercy on him) states:

This Hadith is from the miracles of prophet-hood (nubuwwah), for these two types of people now exist. This Hadith also condemns these two actions. (ibid)

The Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him & give him peace) envisaged the situation of certain individuals and their actions, thus informed his companions (Allah be pleased with them) and us about them. Thus, the moral of the Hadith is to abstain and refrain from these actions, for they lead one to the fire of Hell.

----------

